# aButterfly Fantasia - Elegant, Colorful, Translucent Butterfly App



## michaeljung691 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello all, I would like to introduce a really cool theme for the Android phone.

aButterfly Fantasia Live brings your Android device's wallpaper to breathtaking life with fluttering, lit-from-within butterflies.


















Lite: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flyingpig.lwp.butterflylight

Paid: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flyingpig.lwp.butterfly&hl=en

What do all think about this app?


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Makes me think of the Cowboy Bebop movie... I like.


----------

